# Sales: That Awkward Moment After You Give Them The Price



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Poets, Priests and politicians have words to thank for their positions! :laughing: 

_________


----------



## royalwulff (Mar 19, 2017)

Best closing response is "Do you need a pen?" as you hand them a pen. I learned this closing technique selling insurance. It works well.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

royalwulff said:


> Best closing response is "Do you need a pen?" as you hand them a pen. I learned this closing technique selling insurance. It works well.


That's a good one leaves them with no room to say no and most people get uncomfortable saying no.

Same reason people give their emails to cashier's when they ask, they don't want to but feel to embarrassed to say no

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

Some people are naturally much better at sales. I had a guy that could bring in more work than we could do, which presented its' own set of problems. Some people are talkers, some are doers and I fall into the later category. I'm much better with people than I was starting out, salesmanship can be learned but there's something to be said for a natural talent. 

Art and craftsmanship came easy to me, anything mathematical was off the table. Sometimes it's better to hire someone that's better at something than you are.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Nov 1, 2015)

I don't use high pressure sales tactics, especially if it is a husband and wife meeting with me together and they may want to talk about it. 

I simply tell them the price if I can quote it while I'm there, or will email them today or tomorrow if I need to crunch the numbers. I tell them I'm currently booked 2-3 months out and can put them on my schedule "if they decide to have me do the work." I then change the subject and talk to them as people rather than as customers, while still being professional, and they nearly always commit to the work before I make it to the door. 

The majority of my work comes from referrals, which ends up with me getting around 95% of the jobs I bid. I don't waste time driving around looking at things I'm not going to do. 

Some people just have unrealistic expectations. I work with a designer that told me she was working with a couple that wanted to remodel all three of their bathrooms for $10k total. After a discussion about how that was never going to happen, I did the first one, and will likely do the other two. 

I find that a description of the work we will do, the fact that we will be on time and on budget, and "feel free to call me with any questions or for references" seems to do the job.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

I sure am glad I was in sales a few years when I was young. I blame that on my tremendous closing success.


----------



## BizCoach (Mar 29, 2017)

*How to Close the Sale...*

People buy on FEELING... period...

The only 3 things that help them make the decision is... do the KNOW, LIKE and TRUST you... They don't care how well you build a deck or install a roof, remodel a bathroom, etc... 

In the back of their mind, they are asking themselves.. Do I know this person? Do I like this person? Do I trust this person? 

Selling is really just building relationships. I have sold numerous jobs in the past where the homeowner told me upfront they where going to hire me, BEFORE i even gave them a price.. because they LIKED me (price does matter, but it becomes a negotiation at that point, either lowering the price, or scaling back the scope of work)...

Too many contractors rush through the sales process, racing to the finish line of giving them a bid. At the end of they day, they are just some generic contractor, with a generic bid, and the only thing customers have to compare them is based on PRICE!

How to close the job... (its just basic common sense.)
-Spend time with them, dont rush.
-Let them get to know you, like you, trust you (references don't even really matter, believe it or not)
-look clean, shave, smell good, wear a nice shirt
-show up on time
-answer your phone!!! (i have won so many jobs just because I was the guy who answers my phone)
-take your time, ask LOTS of questions, let them ask lots of questions, 
- make small talk, ask about their kids, where they work, how long they lived in the neighborhood... etc.
-be yourself, be friendly, under promise and over deliver,
-make them feel that they are a top priority
-set the proper expectations..
-communicate.... over communicate.

I hope that helps,,, :thumbsup:


----------



## prowork (Oct 5, 2012)

Wow can't believe it was way back in Feb that i made the OP. Since then I've refined my 'pitch' a good bit and gotten a system that works much more effectively. I wrote a blog post about it: http://www.coreyphilip.com/no-pressure-close-more-sales-by-softly-taking-down-the-barrier/


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Only reason they dont say yes it because of hidden objections. 

Dig them out, could be price, or your payment scheduale. Who knows, ask them if they have any reservations from hiring you.


----------



## Fishindude (Aug 15, 2017)

Use something uncomplicated such as .... "Okay, so I've shown you everything we intend to do and assume this is what you want. I'll just need your signature to get the project rolling and in the schedule." Then shut up and let them talk.

If they try to stall and want you to leave everything behind so they can talk it over, do not go along with that. Take all of your drawings and materials with you, and tell them ..... "Thanks for your time, but I have other things to work on at this time. If you get to the point you can commit, just give me a call and I'll be glad to come back, work out the details, and get you in the schedule."


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

A lot of people need a night to think about it. I would do a follow up that week if you don't hear back after almost closing the sale.


----------



## EarthwiseScott (Oct 5, 2017)

*making a sale*

A great thread. Seems like everyone has their own way of moving forward with clients after the proposal is presented. Seems like that method should actually be your own, not something you've read here. But some things help me. One, I always present numbers in person. This way you are there to help with any questions, and clarify each point. Two, I itemize things so that my client can see where funds are going to be used. This way, if we are outside of their budget, we know where we can make adjustments. I always revise estimates without hesitation or complaint. Finally, I've found that winning a bid is less about price (as long as you are reasonable) but more about meeting a clients needs. Did you listen to what they want? Did you provide a solution at a reasonable cost? In the end our business boils down to one simple fact: Everything we do or don't do, should lead to a client that is no less than thrilled with the results. If you are achieving that goal, you are winning bids.


----------



## casey344 (Dec 15, 2005)

Californiadecks said:


> My prices are high because they need to be. It's in everyone's best interest.


Agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## casey344 (Dec 15, 2005)

I'm not afraid to ask for a commitment and deposit after I've presented my contract. I let them know jobs are scheduled based on their signed committment and I collect a 2k deposit plus any permit/engineering fees.


----------



## StillRemodeling (Oct 21, 2017)

display confidence in the value of your work, encourage them to get other estimates and compare bids to see what their options are. you close them by getting them to be comfortable. typically this approach will get you the job even if higher than other bids.

i see a lot of mention for down payments, we usually do %50 when work starts and %50 upon completion. will never take money before we are ready to start the project. but by the end of day 1 we receive half payment, or whatever the terms of the contract stipulate. I would try that approach instead of a down payment if you have trouble closing.


----------

